# 2010 PRS Experience - Photos



## Riffer (Sep 25, 2010)

So as some of you know, I work at PRS and I am attending the open house we have every year to help out. I took some pictures of some cool guitars we had on display and some other things I thought were cool. Theres a lot of pics so brace yourself. I'll take more tomorrow during the 2nd day of the event.


----------



## Riffer (Sep 25, 2010)

Here are ones that aren't really just guitars but I thought they were cool.

Paul throwing a Gibson Goldtop across the tent









Dave's 7 string PS PRS





Dave's Ibanez









Emil Werstler tearing shit up!









Emil's case





Orianthi's Rig


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


>




1 when will the new santana SEs be on the market 

and 2 why are there stoptails not wraparounds on the SCs i dont like really like those with that type of bridge it doesnt look right

other than that it looks like next year is gonna rule for PRSs


and is that orianthi SE emil's


----------



## cardinal (Sep 25, 2010)

Cool pics. Looks like PRS is going to use the tune-o-matic/stop-bar combo?

And are those Straty looking ones going to be production models, or are they Private Stock? I think they're neat looking.


----------



## Riffer (Sep 25, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> 1 when will the new santana SEs be on the market
> 
> and 2 why are there stoptails not wraparounds on the SCs i dont like really like those with that type of bridge it doesnt look right
> 
> ...


The Santana SE's I think will be in stores by Christmas. And let me tell you, they are awesome! They come in Santana Orange, Santana Yellow, and Black. The stoptails are a new thing for us. I dont think we got rid of the wraparounds though. It's just a new model Singelcut with a stoptail. And the Orianthi SE and the two guitars next to it and the 5150III are all Orianthi's. She played those tonight.



cardinal said:


> Cool pics. Looks like PRS is going to use the tune-o-matic/stop-bar combo?
> 
> And are those Straty looking ones going to be production models, or are they Private Stock? I think they're neat looking.


 The strat looking ones are new production models. The ones pictures are Private Stock versions of them so the real ones wont be that over the top.


----------



## JamesM (Sep 25, 2010)

Droooooooool.


----------



## tian (Sep 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


>


Really like that color and the guitar overall.

Not such a huge fan of most of the color inlay work. But then again I think Dave's seven string looks freaking amazing like his LACS stuff did, so what do I know haha.

And where exactly was the Gibson goldtop thrown to and what was the point?


----------



## IDLE (Sep 25, 2010)

*Convulsions* Need 7-string PRS!

Those are some great pictures Riffer, you do good work. Hopefully you get a promotions and advertising job or something with them some day.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 25, 2010)

i almost shrieked out loud at first sight of this one. i dont keep up with PRS and whether or not certain options are available on all models, but if I ever did see a tremonti model in this finish...






im really digging all of the colored inlays. i dont know if this isn't PRS' first time doing that, but inlays matching the body finish is a killer idea. looks amazing both on light and dark fretboards this headstock is BEAUTIFUL.






there's more money in this one picture than i will ever think about having access to in three of my lifetimes 






i noticed you had one photo of a tremonti model in this badass red finish. is anything changing about that model for the coming year? btw that would be awesome if mark ever got a 7 string model. last years creed album was mostly in drop B and alter bridge has a few songs in Bb. i sure as hell know he would warm up to a seven real easy! plus i just like seeing more people play ERGs 

thanks a lot for these photos! i never get tired of looking at PRS finishes.


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow a couple of those guitars looked Just mind blowing to every extent! Thanks for posting!


----------



## K-Roll (Sep 25, 2010)

I .. in fact dislike most of these.. they look tutally ugly and plastic-like.. blue binding on rosewood? bigsby? omg


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 25, 2010)

*afk to buy a lottery ticket*


----------



## AChRush1349 (Sep 25, 2010)

GOD PRS needs to put out some non-private stock sevens...they would be orgasmic...such a classy, beautiful company...


----------



## FMG (Sep 25, 2010)

if I ever have enough money......


----------



## Philligan (Sep 25, 2010)

Sick post, man, thanks 

I've been beat to it, but that Blue Fade CU and the Black Fade (?) looked RIDICULOUS. Especially the blue, god almighty.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. But why no pic of the neon green SC from the front?


----------



## avenger (Sep 25, 2010)

Many many thanks for all the pictures. I think I need to lay down there is an overwhelming amount of drool coming from my face right now.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 25, 2010)

Cool pics, some very hot guitars there 

I do have to say I usually like gaudy shit, but most of those "matching" inlays look terrible. Maybe it's the idea of using plastic for the inlays on a guitar that STARTS at $7k.... that and the colors look off with the finishes on most of them

The only one I really like is this, which I'm hoping is turquoise






PS


----------



## Deadfall (Sep 25, 2010)

Too much sex under one roof man.The blue binding is kinda creepin me out though.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Sep 25, 2010)

Best.
Thread.
EVAR!
These guitars look amazing. I'm not a fan of the coloured inlays/binding, though. Someday I'll get a PRS... Someday...


----------



## thesimo (Sep 25, 2010)

why go to all that effort, to just stick a piece of shit plastic logo on the front?

The black -> white quit top looked sweet.


----------



## yellowv (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah I'm not a fan of the colored inlays either except the ones on the blue SC that look turqoise, but those guitars are amazing none the less. I want more PRS's. My favorite inlay material is Paua shell for the birds like my Artist has. Just super classy looking IMO.


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok so... who wants to join me on a raid?

This post should have a warning. 

Too much GAS


----------



## nolow (Sep 25, 2010)

As much as I love these guitars and as much as I want one, they will never justify spending almost 2.5k for one. If they brought back the CE models I would probably buy one. Or maybe an SE model with the carved top.


----------



## -K4G- (Sep 25, 2010)

need.....tissues.....


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 25, 2010)

DIBS


----------



## Despised_0515 (Sep 25, 2010)

That red flame Tremonti SC


----------



## Jazzedout (Sep 25, 2010)

Wasn't Orianthi endorsed by Engl? Strange to see her with an EVH amp...


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 25, 2010)

Every guitar in this post is the sexy.


----------



## metalvince333 (Sep 25, 2010)

I LOVE the strat like model!!!!! if they release a SE model ill be all over it!!


----------



## liamh (Sep 25, 2010)

Ridiculous.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Here are ones that aren't really just guitars but I thought they were cool.
> 
> Paul throwing a Gibson Goldtop across the tent



Missed this before... if that's a real 60's Gold Top Paul is a fucking imbecile with more money than brains  Then again I've never been a fan of fucking up rare, valuable guitar just because you can


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 25, 2010)

^When future civilizations stumble upon our crispy planet, those guitars will be long gone anyways.


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 25, 2010)

He has someone that catches em. He does this all the time when comparing the vintage classics to his new models.

BTW, Riffer..please post some pics of the official Exp. guitar for this year.The cu24 with the rosewood and 59/09's.thanks


----------



## Riffer (Sep 25, 2010)

Jazzedout said:


> Wasn't Orianthi endorsed by Engl? Strange to see her with an EVH amp...


That's what I thought too. I talked to her tech Dave and he said that he knows EVH's tech and had him send Orianthi a 5150 III to try out and since then shes been using it. She plays the white one usualy with matching white 5150 cabinets. But they used a bone stock black fronted 5150 III that they got from a local store for this gig.



technomancer said:


> Missed this before... if that's a real 60's Gold Top Paul is a fucking imbecile with more money than brains  Then again I've never been a fan of fucking up rare, valuable guitar just because you can


Well what he did was take a VOS GIbson goldtop and made it look like his real Vintage Goldtop he has to fool the audience. Then he told the audience that he was going to saw it in half and had a band saw fired up and was about to cut it through the space between the pickups (everyone was flipping the fuck out but all the employees knew it was a fake vintage guitar). So then he stopped and started tossing it back and forth with other PRS employees while people gasped at every throw. THen he finally revealed that it was a VOS Gibson and that the real vintage one was in a different case. He then said that even though PRS can do a vintage looking finish on our guitars and make them look worn, that it's not what we plan to do. He said, "That's for you guys to do. You should be the one playing these things and banging them up and having fun with them." Which I totally agree with and thought that it was awesome. I still think he should have sawed that fake vintage Gibson in half. But he is going to auction the VOS off for Charity and put the original Goldtop back into his collection.



White Cluster said:


> He has someone that catches em. He does this all the time when comparing the vintage classics to his new models.
> 
> BTW, Riffer..please post some pics of the official Exp. guitar for this year.The cu24 with the rosewood and 59/09's.thanks


 There are some in the first post I did. They are the really dark brown colored flame topped Custom 24s with the small Eagle on the headstock and gold hardware. They look really nice up close.


----------



## Riffer (Sep 25, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> 1 when will the new santana SEs be on the market


Correction. They will be in stores in October is what I'm hearing.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 25, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Well what he did was take a VOS GIbson goldtop and made it look like his real Vintage Goldtop he has to fool the audience. Then he told the audience that he was going to saw it in half and had a band saw fired up and was about to cut it through the space between the pickups (everyone was flipping the fuck out but all the employees knew it was a fake vintage guitar). So then he stopped and started tossing it back and forth with other PRS employees while people gasped at every throw. THen he finally revealed that it was a VOS Gibson and that the real vintage one was in a different case. He then said that even though PRS can do a vintage looking finish on our guitars and make them look worn, that it's not what we plan to do. He said, "That's for you guys to do. You should be the one playing these things and banging them up and having fun with them." Which I totally agree with and thought that it was awesome. I still think he should have sawed that fake vintage Gibson in half. But he is going to auction the VOS off for Charity and put the original Goldtop back into his collection.



So it was "only" a $3700 guitar  I guess I still remember not being able to afford a decent guitar enough to think deliberately fucking up a $4k instrument for the hell of it is just stupid. Ware / gigging / using a guitar is one thing, but damn 

I do however agree that "relicing" is retarded 

I was a bit over the top, but that stuff irks me  

I do think Paul runs a great company that builds some fantastic guitars. Let's not derail this anymore and get back to the kick ass guitars that were on display \m/


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 26, 2010)

Thats exactly what I want for myself!! Although I saw it in purple somewhere else on the page, and I'd been waiting years for that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but seeing a stop tail on a PRS just doesn't seem right. Could they have found one that was a little blockier with more sharp edges?  

Stunning guitars though. 

I think this is downright my favorite PRS ever:


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 26, 2010)

This thread could give the whole forum GAS.


----------



## Piro (Sep 26, 2010)

THIS!

But with humbuckers, a hardtail bridge, and another string!!! 

I would pay any amount of money to obtain that...


----------



## dolingerjacob (Sep 26, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> DIBS


 
i'm GASing for one of those soooo bad rigth now.


----------



## ttiwguitar (Sep 26, 2010)

Do want.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 26, 2010)

The Grey/Black fade CU24 looks absolutely amazin! If I were ever lucky enough to purchase a private stock, I'd get me some of that, and I'm loving the new PS's.


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 26, 2010)

PyramidSmasher said:


> This thread could give the whole forum GAS.





could? i think you mean did


----------



## MSalonen (Sep 26, 2010)

nolow said:


> As much as I love these guitars and as much as I want one, they will never justify spending almost 2.5k for one. If they brought back the CE models I would probably buy one. Or maybe an SE model with the carved top.



I can understand if you said 4k and up, but 2.5k is really pretty standard for any guitar that isn't made in Korea/Indonesia/China/etc.

Just look at any other guitar from a larger company, made in the US (or Japan, in ESP's case).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> I can understand if you said 4k and up, but 2.5k is really pretty standard for any guitar that isn't made in Korea/Indonesia/China/etc.
> 
> Just look at any other guitar from a larger company, made in the US (or Japan, in ESP's case).





It's sad that $2500 is the new $4000 (while $1500 is the new $2500) when it comes to guitars. I don't think people are going to be happy until they're free.


----------



## ultranoob (Sep 26, 2010)

Riffer said:


>



this thread rocks


----------



## MSalonen (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Riffer, I was checking out the new 2011 features, but was confused about the specfics of the "Pattern" necks. Is there any chance you could help elaborate on the differences? Much thanks. I only noticed what seems to be a difference in the heel, and don't know if I missed anything else. Also, I'm not too familiar with dalbergia wood.



MaxOfMetal said:


> It's sad that $2500 is the new $4000 (while $1500 is the new $2500) when it comes to guitars. I don't think people are going to be happy until they're free.



Sad, but true. It's also kind of mind boggling to see people expecting to find a guitar of comparable quality (to a guitar, like a PRS, that costs 2.5k) for about 1k or less. There's a reason they cost more, and it's for a lot more reasons than the brand name.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Sad, but true. It's also kind of mind boggling to see people expecting to find a guitar of comparable quality (to a guitar, like a PRS, that costs 2.5k) for about 1k or less. There's a reason they cost more, and it's for a lot more reasons than the brand name.



It centers around the notion that specs alone determine a guitar's "value", opposed to the things you can't just list like quality of components and quality of craftsmanship. 

Though, I've had this discussion before and it can get quite heated, so I'll leave it with that.


----------



## stuz719 (Sep 26, 2010)

Piro said:


> THIS!
> 
> But with humbuckers, a hardtail bridge, and another string!!!
> 
> I would pay any amount of money to obtain that...



IOW a completely different guitar? 

BTW it really brings an Ibanez Blazer to mind for me. I know, I'm showing my age.



This thread remains full of win, however.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 26, 2010)

I love them all. Soo many master pieces in one room. PRS HEAVEN!


----------



## Riffer (Sep 26, 2010)

MSalonen said:


> Hey Riffer, I was checking out the new 2011 features, but was confused about the specfics of the "Pattern" necks. Is there any chance you could help elaborate on the differences? Much thanks. I only noticed what seems to be a difference in the heel, and don't know if I missed anything else. Also, I'm not too familiar with dalbergia wood.


 I'm not sure what the differences are. I work in the SE department so most of the new US PRS features are foreign to me. Sorry man.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm confused by the new strat-looking thing. The productions models look exceeding average, and even appear to have three piece bodies from the picture on the website. I don't get it, why not make them more like the Private Stock examples in this thread? 

Trying to keep the price down? These don't seem like a "gateway" PRS because they are so different from the other models in the lineup. I can't see someone buying this as a cheaper alternative to a McCarty, for example.

If I wanted a rather plan looking strat, I'd buy a strat. I get that there are some somewhat significant differences (scale length and the heel design are probably the biggies), but it seems like they should have jazzed these up a bit.


----------



## Adeamus (Sep 26, 2010)

Riffer said:


>



Hey Riffer

What is the name of this color? I know its a custom shop thing but its made of god damn sex. Also, props on actually knowing how to take pictures of guitars, way to many folks just use a flash and let er' rip, and we just get these washed out pathetic pictures of beautiful instruments.


----------



## Disco Volante (Sep 27, 2010)

Most of that looks awesome but I absolutely hate 90% of those colored inlays. For me it cheapens the look significantly.


----------



## MSalonen (Sep 27, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I'm not sure what the differences are. I work in the SE department so most of the new US PRS features are foreign to me. Sorry man.



No worries. Thanks anyway.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 27, 2010)

That purple one with pink binding is so gay. I want it.

Every single blue guitar is fucking amazing. That transparent black one is, too. Gat damn.

But, more importantly, did you fuck Orianthi?


----------



## nolow (Sep 28, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's sad that $2500 is the new $4000 (while $1500 is the new $2500) when it comes to guitars. I don't think people are going to be happy until they're free.



I was not saying that I want a high quality guitar for free, I just giving my opinion on the fact that I would not pay to that kind of money for one. I live in London and the average house price is around 400k, not to mention in some areas where it exceeds 1.5 million (think about the rent people have to pay). For me, and where I live, its just to expensive. Unless of course I choose to make a living through music or earn a high salary. 

This is beside the point of the thread however, these are some amazing guitars and thanks for the post Riffer.


----------



## Bungle (Sep 28, 2010)

Sweet mother of fuck! Sooo many incredible fiddles under one roof. I can't believe they're all placed precariously on those shitty tables, I can see a domino type catastrophe coming....

My only gripe:

This.





Looks like the inlays are made from these:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2010)

nolow said:


> I was not saying that I want a high quality guitar for free, I just giving my opinion on the fact that I would not pay to that kind of money for one. I live in London and the average house price is around 400k, not to mention in some areas where it exceeds 1.5 million (think about the rent people have to pay). For me, and where I live, its just to expensive. Unless of course I choose to make a living through music or earn a high salary.
> 
> This is beside the point of the thread however, these are some amazing guitars and thanks for the post Riffer.



I'm not saying you can't have your opinion, nor am I saying you can't decide how much you feel like spending on something with your own hard earned cash. I wasn't even commenting on what you said. 

If you look around this site, a lot of people are buying guitar based sheerly on price with no regard to quality and/or craftsmanship. Not saying you were, there just seems to be a new train of thought amongst those buying guitars that price and specs outweigh things like quality of materials and build. Am I saying that in and of itself is wrong? Nope. It's just an observation. 

I live in Chicago, IL, which by no means is a cheap place to live. There are apartments in the city (which, I live in the city) that go for upwards of 2 million dollars. Even small efficiencies go for $100K.


----------



## Riffer (Sep 28, 2010)

Adeamus said:


> Hey Riffer
> 
> What is the name of this color? I know its a custom shop thing but its made of god damn sex. Also, props on actually knowing how to take pictures of guitars, way to many folks just use a flash and let er' rip, and we just get these washed out pathetic pictures of beautiful instruments.


I dont know the color off the top of my head. It's a private stock color I know that. I can maybe find out for you if you want me to.



josh pelican said:


> That purple one with pink binding is so gay. I want it.
> 
> Every single blue guitar is fucking amazing. That transparent black one is, too. Gat damn.
> 
> But, more importantly, did you fuck Orianthi?


I did not. She looks weird in person to me. But shes no slouch on the gutiar. She played Friday and Saturday and it was pretty fucking sweet. On Friday she covered Voodoo Chile by Hendrix and it was great. She jammed on it for like 15 minutes before Paul Smith had to get on the side of the stage and give her the signal to "wrap it up" 



Bungle said:


> Sweet mother of fuck! Sooo many incredible fiddles under one roof. I can't believe they're all placed precariously on those shitty tables, I can see a domino type catastrophe coming....


 Yeah I would walk around when nobody was there and check out the guitars. And I kept thinking, I'm the only one here right now, that would suck if I hit a guitar or a table fell when I was here. There was probably like $500,000 worth of guitars on those tables. And we sold 95% of them in the picures I took and restocked all the tables again for a 2nd sale. It's a pretty cool site to see in person.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I dont know the color off the top of my head. It's a private stock color I know that. I can maybe find out for you if you want me to.



Looks kinda like a lighter version of the "Angry Larry" finish. 

I love the name.


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 28, 2010)

I got my Custom 22 out of its case last night for the first time in well over a year and fell in love with it all over again! It really is an amazing guitar!!! 
I think i just tend to play my Fly Deluxe more because it's so much lighter (and it's just as awesome, if not a tad more, than the PRS!).
I also spotted this beauty online the other day and got really tempted to start selling stuff to fund it;










Does anyone else think the newer 'outline' bird inlays suck in comparison to the original ones ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^ Yeah, I dig the older "full" birds more myself.


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's a pic (not a very good one sorry!) of mine. I think it's an '06 and i got it really cheap. It's very close to mint condition too 





Seeing PRS pics always gives me severe GAS........but i like it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2010)

That's gorgeous jtm45!


----------



## Riffer (Sep 28, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks kinda like a lighter version of the "Angry Larry" finish.
> 
> I love the name.


The Angry Larry color is named after one of our senior sales guys who has been with PRS forever. His name is Larry Urie. When he gets mad his face turns that color so they named it after him.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 28, 2010)

Man, those new strat style ones are hot.


----------



## jtm45 (Sep 28, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's gorgeous jtm45!



Thanks man! It really looks great in the sunlight.
I've gotta' get around to taking some good pics all of my guitars.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 28, 2010)

jtm45 said:


> I got my Custom 22 out of its case last night for the first time in well over a year and fell in love with it all over again! It really is an amazing guitar!!!
> I think i just tend to play my Fly Deluxe more because it's so much lighter (and it's just as awesome, if not a tad more, than the PRS!).
> I also spotted this beauty online the other day and got really tempted to start selling stuff to fund it;
> 
> ...


 That guitar makes me have SERIOUS GAS every time I look at it. I'm a major sucker for blue guitars. Especially blue flamed maple.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 28, 2010)

i'm not a fan of the new non-traditional colored inlays, or binding on the fret board and headstock. to me, it takes away from the class that PRS guitars used to have. the more bare they leave it, the more minimilistic they leave it, the more appealing it is to me. add neck binding and others and they lose me...


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 28, 2010)

and not to steal riffers thunder, but same thing from a different perspective:














DC 3, JA 15, McCarty 58






Modern Eagle Quatro, NF3, SC 58, SE Santana







interesting to see PRS finally bringing out the TOM bridges. though their TOM look kinda weird


----------



## Tristoner7 (Sep 28, 2010)

[QUOTE interesting to see PRS finally bringing out the TOM bridges. though their TOM look kinda weird[/QUOTE]

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2010)

I know it's just an SE, but am I the only one who's stocked to have an affordable, original Santana shaped guitar in the line-up?


----------



## natspotats (Sep 29, 2010)

......i love you........


----------



## technomancer (Sep 29, 2010)

For the record, this is fucking hilarious


----------



## Riffer (Sep 29, 2010)

Adeamus said:


> Hey Riffer
> 
> What is the name of this color? I know its a custom shop thing but its made of god damn sex. Also, props on actually knowing how to take pictures of guitars, way to many folks just use a flash and let er' rip, and we just get these washed out pathetic pictures of beautiful instruments.


It's Angry Larry but I think they brightened it up because our "stock" Angry Larry color looks deeper


----------



## rikwebb (Sep 29, 2010)

Need to stop looking in this thread, too many nice guitars, not enough cash.


----------



## Rashputin (Sep 29, 2010)

Riffer said:


>





Those are some beautiful guitars man. Thanks for posting!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 29, 2010)

technomancer said:


> For the record, this is fucking hilarious


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 29, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know it's just an SE, but am I the only one who's stocked to have an affordable, original Santana shaped guitar in the line-up?




same outline, but not the carved top. 

thats one of the reasons why i dont have an se. cant stand flat tops!


----------



## Riffer (Sep 29, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> same outline, but not the carved top.
> 
> thats one of the reasons why i dont have an se. cant stand flat tops!


 Its actually has a bevelled top like the SE Singlecuts. It's not a fully carved top like the US line but it's not flat like the usual SE custom guitars.


----------



## Riffer (Sep 29, 2010)

Also I found this video of a girl named Donna Grantis who played at the event. Shes no crazy metal shredder, but I love me some bluesy rock and she delivers. The first main riff is so groovy, I can't help but bob me head to it. I'm standing behind the drum set in a red shirt with my arms crossed if you can spot me.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 29, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Its actually has a bevelled top like the SE Singlecuts. It's not a fully carved top like the US line but it's not flat like the usual SE custom guitars.




i know, but its not like the USA carved tops. its kinda like a center island where the pickups are, and then edge falls away.

until PRS comes up with a fully carved top import, i'm not buying it.


----------



## Riffer (Sep 29, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> i know, but its not like the USA carved tops. its kinda like a center island where the pickups are, and then edge falls away.
> 
> until PRS comes up with a fully carved top import, i'm not buying it.


That's fine man. There are some problems with having a fully carved top on the import SE line though. The SE line uses a flamed maple veneer over a plain piece of maple to keep costs down. If we do a deep carve like the US models on an SE then it would carve down into the plain maple and you wont have any flame there. And if we were to use a full thickness flamed maple top, then the cost of the SE guitar would go up since the whole piece of maple is flamed which makes it more desirable as opposed to a unflamed piece with a thin flamed veneer on top. Not saying it can't/won't ever happen but we can't just start doing US style carved tops on SEs' without a serious discussion about how to do it and how it would change the line as a whole.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 29, 2010)

Riffer said:


> That's fine man. There are some problems with having a fully carved top on the import SE line though. The SE line uses a flamed maple veneer over a plain piece of maple to keep costs down. If we do a deep carve like the US models on an SE then it would carve down into the plain maple and you wont have any flame there. And if we were to use a full thickness flamed maple top, then the cost of the SE guitar would go up since the whole piece of maple is flamed which makes it more desirable as opposed to a unflamed piece with a thin flamed veneer on top. Not saying it can't/won't ever happen but we can't just start doing US style carved tops on SEs' without a serious discussion about how to do it and how it would change the line as a whole.



well, other companies do this quiet often, where they have a carved top plain maple, and then use a flame/quilted veneer on top of it. or in case of the agile PS, the entire thing was carved top mahogany with maple veneer. the agile PS4000 obviously being an exception.

but we're getting off topic, so back to PRS


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 29, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know it's just an SE, but am I the only one who's stocked to have an affordable, original Santana shaped guitar in the line-up?




no i am if it is cost effective i may get one of course my only problem is that its only 22 frets


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 29, 2010)

I just creamed EVERYWHERE.
Those look so amazing!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2010)

Honestly, if you want a cheap PRS with a true carved top, just get a used CE or SC Trem, heck even Swap Ash Specials can be found for ~$1000. They'll kick the shit out of any import "PRS Copy" hands down, and not really require any mods to do so.


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 29, 2010)

Man, thanks for posting that video Technomancer. Paul on the phone with that guy's wife. That made my day. totally hilarious!


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 30, 2010)

Those PRS amps look good too, never saw nor heard one, what are they like ?


----------



## BigK (Oct 2, 2010)

technomancer said:


> For the record, this is fucking hilarious



That was brilliant! and that guy is SOOOOO screwed when he gets home!!

That charcoal fade cu24 is gorgeous But I really dont like those stoptails. Its like they've done it on purpose to stop gibson from trying to sue them again.


----------



## darren (Oct 5, 2010)

Interesting to see them using a lot of blade switches this year!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## budda (Oct 6, 2010)

Hot Damn.

thanks for the GAS Riffer.. now I need to change my pants too.

I'm holding my tremonti SE which just got locking tuners yesterday, but.. those blue guitars.. 22 frets.. om nom nom nom


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 6, 2010)

some of the bindings on those guitars are just ridiculously awesome!


oh and the finishes are decent to


----------



## Gitte (Oct 6, 2010)

Riffer said:


>



what a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 8, 2010)

a few more pics:





complete guitars:






Members of the Signature Club got to check out the guitars before the event opened for the general population.






The PRS "30"
















This wood is cocobolo--from Central America and related to Brazilian rosewood.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 8, 2010)

Holy fuck tits those last 2 body inlay pics look WICKED!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 8, 2010)

I love this thread so much....


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 17, 2010)

Semi-necro... 

More footage:
PRS Guitars 25th Anniversary Event


----------



## Jack Secret (Oct 17, 2010)

They should have had a Gibson longest toss contest for a free PRS.


----------



## Abiogenesis (Oct 18, 2010)

so...many....colors....it's like being on LSD


----------



## buffa d (Oct 19, 2010)

must. have. a. rosewood. neck.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 19, 2010)

Riffer, when will we get a rosewood neck option on the SE Custom 22 and 24s?


----------



## MSalonen (Oct 19, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Riffer, when will we get a rosewood neck option on the SE Custom 22 and 24s?



Same time they do a carved top SE.


Which is to say, never.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 19, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Riffer, when will we get a rosewood neck option on the SE Custom 22 and 24s?


 Well the Custom 22 is discontinued actually. But to answer your quesiton about the rosewood neck. I highly doubt we will ever have a SE with a rosewood neck. It's just too expensive. Our cheaper US models (Starla and Mira) dont even have rosewood necks. I love rosewood necks but I like pernambuco necks the best .


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 19, 2010)

Imagine accidentally knocking over every table in that room


----------

